# Attach fascia/drip and don't penetrate deck



## Shortfinger (3 mo ago)

At build time, how would one fasten the fascia/drip on this flat-roof job? It's 16 gage type-N 3" deck, tapered iso board insulation over, 1/2" thickness around entire perimeter, and the roofing is a glue-down TPO membrane.

Same adhesive as for the TPO? How would you detail it? What under, what over, layers, etc.

We don't want to see screws poking through.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Should have been installed with the roofing, not after.


----------



## Shortfinger (3 mo ago)

I should have been more clear in the thread starter. I edited it to say, "At build time, how would . . . " The photos show a completed job, and it has a black TPO glued-down roof over tapered polyiso, and white drip edge flashing. There are very large overhangs and there are to be no screws used that penetrate the N-deck.

A solution for fastening the drip edge might be to make wood "filler plugs" maybe 6 inches long that glue into the cells of the deck at the perimeter, before the insulation goes down (and at the overhang parts, the insulation will be glued down). See the pic. With the wood plugs, the drip edge cleat and drip edge can be nailed to the plugs, and nothing penetrates the steel deck.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I think you've solved it.


----------

